# Essential Accessories



## VaRanger (May 16, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone considered any accessories for the 335d as "essential",i.e, you wouldn't want to go without it?

For example, someone suggested a front bra to protect from rock chips.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

VaRanger said:


> Was wondering if anyone considered any accessories for the 335d as "essential",i.e, you wouldn't want to go without it?
> 
> For example, someone suggested a front bra to protect from rock chips.


Two - a cell phone and a credit card!


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Disposable Gloves


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

conti comfort kit (compact compressor once run flat tires are gone)


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

tlak77 said:


> Disposable Gloves


x2


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Rubber floor and trunk mats


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

rmorin49 said:


> Rubber floor and trunk mats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


Guess it depends on the environment one lives in. I still have the original beige floor mats in my car an they look almost perfect.

I would not mind having a bra on mine but never looked to see if one exists. Seems everything is clear bras these days and for some reason those just bug me whereas the others don't.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

We get lots of rain in the spring and enough snow in the winter to ruin a set of carpet mats pretty quick. I use the rubber ones from about November through March and then the carpet ones for the rest of the year. As far as bras go, I had a clear one on a 335 vert and it started to discolor after about a year. The black strap on ones are a pain and if you leave them on your car when wet, they can cause some hazing of your paint. The only bras I really enjoy these days are looking at them on Victoria Secret models.



Snipe656 said:


> Guess it depends on the environment one lives in. I still have the original beige floor mats in my car an they look almost perfect.
> 
> I would not mind having a bra on mine but never looked to see if one exists. Seems everything is clear bras these days and for some reason those just bug me whereas the others don't.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Are the rubber ones any different in physical size that the carpet ones? Are the bottoms of the rubber ones the same as the carpet ones?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have used the black strap bras on a couple of old porsches. Never noticed any paint damage from them, both were dark colored cars.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

rmorin49 said:


> rubber floor and trunk mats
> 
> sent from my iphone using bimmerapp


+1


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

I try to keep this car uncluttered since it seems to go with the clean Euro design of the interior. I have a small umbrella in the door, a pencil/pen and various parking badges in the center console; a DVD in the glove compartment (in case I have time to kill in some parking lot). The manual is stowed in the trunk along with a California Duster, a few clean cloths, rubber gloves and a dispenser of alcohol towelettes.

I keep one of these up front, since it comes in handy for cleaning the crevices around the dash:









I keep a metal clip and lanyard attached to one of the trunk tie-downs; I secure my satchel and/or bags to it so they don't go sliding around.

When I get go-flat tires I'll get a tire repair kit and/or spare; I've also been meaning to get a first aid kit and flashlight ...and maybe a radar detector.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

One of the mods I did to my car was installing hooks to accommodate trunk net (removed with my2010 production), it's not an accessory but I find it most usable/practical so far.


----------



## VaRanger (May 16, 2011)

I have to ask: why is everyone saying rubber gloves?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

VaRanger said:


> I have to ask: why is everyone saying rubber gloves?


I'd have them if I ever planned on using the fillup adapter. The adapter just looks like it would be a mess to use and I'd rather not get diesel on my hands. I have seen people with diesel vehicles that have some sort of gloves that they use for fillups. My guess is those people had a spill one or more times in their lives and became paranoid over it.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

VaRanger said:


> I have to ask: why is everyone saying rubber gloves?


I use them every time filling up since pump handles are often greasy. My intention is to keep diesel away from my hands and eventually away from steering wheel 
I had a chance to fill up in Canada on the road trip and few stations had disposable gloves dispensers by the diesel pump which was very nice.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

tlak77 said:


> I use them every time filling up since pump handles are often greasy. My intention is to keep diesel away from my hands and eventually away from steering wheel
> I had a chance to fill up in Canada on the road trip and few stations had disposable gloves dispensers by the diesel pump which was very nice.


+1 on the gloves, seems most of the diesel pumps have fuel all over the handles. I keep several nitrile gloves in a ziplock bag in my trunk with the adapter(hope to never have to use it).

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here is some details to consider when selecting gloves. I have seen on websites disposable gloves/mits sold specifically for gas/diesel:

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showpost.php?p=174119&postcount=12

One thing I have noticed some people online mention is shoe covers. If you have small kids in daycare or work in the medical field then chances are you know what I am referring to. Those disposable covers you slip over your shoes. Some pumps you get to will have a decent amount of fuel on the ground, so I can understand why they feel the need for them. Nothing worse than your shoes soaking up some diesel and having to live with the smell afterwards.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

VaRanger said:


> I have to ask: why is everyone saying rubber gloves?


To clarify, I think those of us doing this are using *disposable* rubber gloves:










The idea is to keep any diesel remnants off your hands and away from the interior of your car. Reusable rubber gloves would still bring the diesel into the car, even if they kept your hands clean. As others have noted, you'll eventually use a pump that has diesel on the handle, so this is a failsafe way to prevent the smell from getting in your car.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

I'll probably get rid of the gloves since the alcohol towelettes do a good job of cleaning any diesel off of my hands and are useful for other things. The pump handles here are generally fairly clean and I've gotten better at not dripping any fuel.


----------

